# chocolate tart - weird separation happened



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving.

I'm making a chocolate tart filling that made in the past without incident. Basically:

1lb bitter sweet
pinch salt
1c cream
1/2 lb butter
2tbsp sugar

Heat the cream, salt, sugar to boil, add chocolate & butter til melted.

I decided to try adding 1tbsp of Chambord to the melt to try a add a slight raspberry flavor. As everything began to come together, it quickly started to separate with the chocolate becoming lumpy and a layer of clear oil/water on the surface. Gross!

I'm guessing it's the alcohol. If not, could it be the butter? I was using an el cheapo Smart & Final brand.

Meanwhile, off to the store for more chocolate and better butter....skipping the Chambord this time.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I searched through some of my cook books and in Jamie Oliver's he mentions that "the mixture may separate slightly, then let it cools some and whisk a little milk until smooth". Too bad I found this after I tossed the first batch, ran to the store, remelted sans Chambord and still got the separation. At least I know better than to toss this batch.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Add the chambord to the cream and not the chocolate, also if it breaks like that your mix was too hot.

I would boil the cream and pour it over the chocolate and butter in a bowl, add the Chambord ,whisk it smooth from that point.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Agreed. I'm pretty sure it was too hot (> 120 degrees) on the first batch and the chocolate and oil separated. I've made this a without issue before, but it was a good learning experience to see the chocolate and oil separate...also kinda nasty.

Tart was a hit and now we are all stuffed.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Could have been the butter, too - el cheapo butter has a lot (!) more water in it.


----------



## afhweua (Nov 27, 2009)

Its related to relational database You will have to read RDMS to understand this


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I believe it the butter as 93 score quality butter will not do this . But cheap stuff could be up to 45% water and this will do it.


----------

